# Paper Tune or Mother Board Tune?



## aac (May 3, 2004)

My dealer is 40 miles from my home. I went to a new, local, archery shop and asked if they could check the setting of my Trophy Taker rest. When I asked if they did paper tuning, they stated they only use a Mother Board. What is a Mother Board and does it work as well/better/worse?


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

I know this doesn't answer your question at all, but I have absolutely NO idea what they are talking about?? I always feel like I keep up with the world of bows and accessories pretty closely, and I have never heard that term used in tuning a bow. Sorry??


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

LOL only thing i could think of is that they ran your setup on the pc. software program ??


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*????*

Could it be bale tune?


----------



## WVDeerHnter (Oct 8, 2004)

*...*

some one was feeding you a line of BS sounds like to me never heard of it


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I must agree , somebody was feeding you a line of crap, I have never heard of such a thing except for computers


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

Maybe They Used A Old Hp. For Group Tuning Your Bow !
I Got A Hp Laptop That I Would Like To Do It To!
Sorry


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

i would have to say its BS


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

*Mother board tuning*

This IS a valid tuning method. Used predominately in the western states (Wyoming, Montana, Texas). I have always papertuned but must admit I am dying to try motherboard tuning. Maybe on my next bow. Anyway the method is actually misnamed the name has been shortened for PC reasons. It was originally referred to as Mother-in-law board tuning. Take your mother in law and strap here to a 5' X 5' sheet of plywood. Place a large sheet of paper behind her. I recommend using heavy ratchet straps as she will undoubtedly squirm around at least for the first couple of seconds. Make sure you have perfect form. to assure this repeat the following..."So I am not good enough for your little girl....ohmmmm.....you never liked me anyway....ohmmm. Evaluate the paper tears after a complete pass through and adjust your rest position and arrow spine from there. Sorry guys I couldn't resist. Okay, not sorry. Motherboard tuning? Never heard of it.


----------



## rackattacker24 (Aug 4, 2003)

You sure it wasn't a drawing board? Some people time their dual cam bows with a device that holds the riser while a winch pulls the bow back to full draw and holds it there. I can see how this could be used to "time" a dropaway, although it wouldn't tell them anything about centershot.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Yeah I have been to that shop. The owners mother works for him part time tuning bows. But she only tunes them when she is bored  This is called 
"mother bored tuning"


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

*glass tuning*

I prefer glass tuning myself, but being a computer geek, I shall try this "motherboard tuning" on an old dell a little later this evening and post pictures as to how well it works  For now, here's a really nice hole I did awhile back while trying out my glass tuning method.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

rogbo said:


> This IS a valid tuning method. Used predominately in the western states (Wyoming, Montana, Texas). I have always papertuned but must admit I am dying to try motherboard tuning. Maybe on my next bow. Anyway the method is actually misnamed the name has been shortened for PC reasons. It was originally referred to as Mother-in-law board tuning. Take your mother in law and strap here to a 5' X 5' sheet of plywood. Place a large sheet of paper behind her. I recommend using heavy ratchet straps as she will undoubtedly squirm around at least for the first couple of seconds. Make sure you have perfect form. to assure this repeat the following..."So I am not good enough for your little girl....ohmmmm.....you never liked me anyway....ohmmm. Evaluate the paper tears after a complete pass through and adjust your rest position and arrow spine from there. Sorry guys I couldn't resist. Okay, not sorry. Motherboard tuning? Never heard of it.


 Hell man an 80 pounder shooting drinking straws tipped with lazers wouldn't pass through my mother in law  
John


----------



## atlasmlc (Nov 2, 2002)

X-ring, 
Looks like you got her tuned pretty good....perfect bullet hole...hehehehe


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

*Big Game, Dangerous Game= Mother in law*

X-ring,

Try Grizzly Stik Safari's tipped with a 250 grain Zwickey. If Dr. Ashbey can put one through an asian water buffalo, it may stand a chance against your mother in log.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

Must be a term that they use in their shop for something... Crankboard?


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Why didn't you just ask them?


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes, it is a very common tuning method, down here in Texas. I started using bungee straps and did determine Rogbo was correct in using ratchet straps is the correct method. Also duct taping the mouth helps the audio portion of the test.  




rogbo said:


> This IS a valid tuning method. Used predominately in the western states (Wyoming, Montana, Texas). I have always papertuned but must admit I am dying to try motherboard tuning. Maybe on my next bow. Anyway the method is actually misnamed the name has been shortened for PC reasons. It was originally referred to as Mother-in-law board tuning. Take your mother in law and strap here to a 5' X 5' sheet of plywood. Place a large sheet of paper behind her. I recommend using heavy ratchet straps as she will undoubtedly squirm around at least for the first couple of seconds. Make sure you have perfect form. to assure this repeat the following..."So I am not good enough for your little girl....ohmmmm.....you never liked me anyway....ohmmm. Evaluate the paper tears after a complete pass through and adjust your rest position and arrow spine from there. Sorry guys I couldn't resist. Okay, not sorry. Motherboard tuning? Never heard of it.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

They are probably talking about using a tuning board. I used to call mine the "Ouija Board". You can check cam timing and nock travel with a "board".


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

JDES900X said:


> They are probably talking about using a tuning board. I used to call mine the "Ouija Board". You can check cam timing and nock travel with a "board".


Yep...


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Paper tuning*

Paper tuning is not that accurate. It is good for only one space and distance from target. Better to do group tuning and sight in at 25-30 yards on a target with tape running vetically and horizontally intersecting in the middle....sight in for vertical then horizontal,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,get the arrows to fly and the hit the place where the tape meets on the horizontal and vertical plane.........that maybe what they br talking about!!!!!


----------



## SteveR (Sep 18, 2002)

> Paper tuning is not that accurate.


I doubt mother board tuning is that great either.  At least it doesn't sound like something I want to depend on.


----------



## joeturse (Jul 11, 2004)

Well here is a "Motherboard".Don't know if I would shoot an arrow through it


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

*Jaw Pain*

You guys are incredible  . I've laughed so hard that my jaw hurts  Great posts...  
Didn't learn a thing...  
But wonderfully entertaining...  
This is what I love about AT


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

*motherboard tuning pics as promised*

Reasons *NOT* to do this:
1.Friggin arrows are HARD to pull out
2.If you hit the heatsink on the northbridge - it wrecks your arrow.
3.If you hit the heatsink on the northbridge - the broken arrow comes BACK at you at high speed. (safety concern)
4.If you hit any other components on the motherboard the hole tears are askew and useless to gage arrow flight from. (maybe shoot from backside  )
5.Your computer will NOT work after you do this.
6.Arrows do NOT pass completely through.

Reason *TO* do this:
1.Stress relief
2.Make a bunch of people I don't know on an internet forum laugh.
3.Inform others of complications doing this procedure.

HAHAHA - I always did hate this stupid motherboard anyway  
John


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Reasons to do it*

This **** crashed for the 1.000 th time, just when I was browsing the Hot Archer theread !!


----------



## archerycenter (Feb 5, 2005)

*Mother board tuning*

My Mother-in-law reads this forum.

Man she's pissed. LOL.  

Just kidin.

Yous guys are funny.


----------



## shovelhead (Mar 20, 2005)

*My mother in law is so mean*

Thanks guys my mother in law is so mean she is gonna kick my tail just for reading this thread.

Update:
Oh man...She just called... knew I read it and has politely asked me to drive over for my beating  thanks again sheesh

Anyone know how to self set broken bones?


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Jim and Jave are correct. I have heard it called a "tiller board". and I use it for determining draw length, timing and tiller at full draw.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

*"tiller" board*



Jabwa said:


> Jim and Jave are correct. I have heard it called a "tiller board". and I use it for determining draw length, timing and tiller at full draw.


 Do us a favor and enlighten us please  take a picture (or pictures) of that thing and how it works!
Thanks! :teeth: 
John


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

I made mine using a 4X4 with a 1 1/4" wood dowel with a piece of pipe insulation for padding at one end (I place the bow handle there) and a boat crank at the other end. A piece of plywood in between helps to take measurements. The only cost was the boat crank ($19.95 through Harbor Freight as I recall).


----------

